# External Monitor Issue HDMI



## HaroldRJohnson (Mar 24, 2012)

When you turn the camera on with an HDMI cable plugged in, the rear LCD stays illuminated but black. If you turn the camera on, and then plug into HDMI... the rear LCD will shut off completely.

Here is hoping for a firmware update. :-(


----------

